
Ex-Joyeur - skreuzer
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2019/07/31/ex-joyeur/
======
roryrjb
I very much enjoy watching Bryan Cantrill on YouTube, always interesting,
informative and funny. All the best to him for whatever he does next. As an
aside I feel (as in I don't really know I only get an impression) that Solaris
with Zones, ZFS and DTrace should have been a much bigger deal than it
currently is, in today's Linux and container dominated landscape. Joyent
seemed to bet a lot on it, amongst other things. If only Oracle didn't mess
everything up.

~~~
jsiepkes
Love his talks too! I wish him all the best on his future endeavours!

Hope he stays active in the Illumos community. Though I could understand it if
he has seen enough Solaris for one lifetime.

Curious to see what he will do next. Wouldn't surprise me if he was going to
do something with Rust. Maybe a startup with a Rust OS....a unikernel with
userland thread support ;-)

~~~
dchest
> unikernel

Hah! [https://www.joyent.com/blog/unikernels-are-unfit-for-
product...](https://www.joyent.com/blog/unikernels-are-unfit-for-production)

~~~
jsiepkes
Yeah he has about the same amount of love for userland threads ;-)

------
mathnode
My money* is on Bryan and Jesse announcing a joint venture. Power to them if
they do.

* money == wine & cheese;

~~~
rainyMammoth
would love to see that also. Two people that know perfectly how to surf on the
social media trendy subjects to market themselves

